# HELp anxiety getting the best of me



## 20215 (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh my I really hate this. My anxiety level is so high and Im worrying again. WHy do I do this my stomah hurts so i think i ahve stomach cancer. Its like as soon as they rule out one medical condition i move on to ahving something else. Im trying so hard not to do this but its like my brain is working against me. I was always such a strong person and I feel like the strength has just been zapped put of me.Sometimes I just feel so alone and like I just cant do this anymore. I am so tired of constantly worrying all the time.I love my GP I know he understands and he is always so nice to me..but it has to drive him crazy that I'm always there. I'm afraid he thinks Im nuts. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## 22831 (Jan 1, 2007)

I know how you feel, I thought I had skin cancer so I finally went for a screening this afternoon and of course all my moles were fine so for a few yrs I created all this anxiety over my skin for nothing. You should think about therapy otherwise all these worries can really build up and stop you from living a normal life.


----------



## 17429 (Jan 18, 2007)

I honestly understand. The mind doesn't seem like it works for us anymore, only against us, always over thinking. There are times I just can not get up and face things. I personaly relate to the idea of being alone. What really helps me is that the one thing I can count on is that things do not last. Change always happens. And new things are scary and our mind plays tricks but that fact that it will change really helps out. It gives me strength in the moment. As far as the future, most of the time I try to push that away and focus on only what is right in front of me. It takes away the severity.


----------

